
Rsync with tar on both sides - brian_herman
While transfering files I find that taring the file and sending the tarred file over connections is faster than using sftp and such is there a program that will use rsync or sftp and send a tarred stream of data and untar it on the other side?
======
WhiteOwlLion
Assuming the recipient has none of the files you are sending, combining many
small files into a tar can increase performance since the disk reads will be
more sequential than random. Then when you perform the rsync using compress
(if the tar file is compressible) means you'll save some bandwidth. You still
need to untar the files on the other end though. So, end to end, whether
you'll save time is specific to your situation and up for debate.

[https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/30953/tar-rsync-
unt...](https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/30953/tar-rsync-untar-any-
speed-benefit-over-just-rsync)

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/20587648/can-i-rsync-
a-t...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/20587648/can-i-rsync-a-tar-file-
as-its-still-being-created)

------
brian_herman
I guess this doesn't make any sense because if you un tar it on the other side
the syscalls(creation of files) would slow down the transfer of the files...

